# glxgears risultati "scarsi"

## koma

Beh non riesco a trovare un mio vecchio post con i vecci risultati ma credo che quelli nuovi siano un pelo.. come dire  insoddisfacenti?

Guardate voi stessi:

```
23 frames in 5.0 seconds =  4.600 FPS
```

temo sia proprio poco...

Uso gli ultimi driver nvidia e xorg ...

le impostazioni le trovate qui: www.koma.altervista.org/xorg/conf.txt

e qui i log: www.koma.altervista.org/xorg/errore.txt

----------

## X-Drum

SE controlli il log, ti renderai conto di che xorg non riesce a risolvere una libreria:

```

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

```

magari e quello:

controlla se esite la libreria ldconfig e riavvio di xorg al limite prova a riemergere xorg

----------

## koma

```
$ ls /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/*

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

koma@HellMachine koma $ 

```

----------

## federico

23 frames ?

Hai incollato correttamente ?

----------

## koma

Si  :Neutral: 

Ho riemerso xorg .. mi da lo stesso errore .. stessi risultati

----------

## federico

Ma secondo me c'e' un errore di logica.. come fa a fare 4600fps se in 5 secondi ne fa 23.. A meno che sia 4,6 fps..

----------

## X-Drum

questo è il mio:

```
x-drum@Thunder x-drum $ glxgears

9077 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1815.400 FPS

9004 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1800.800 FPS
```

abbiamo la stessa sk video mi pare la mia è DDR 64 Mb

cmq nn sono mai sceso sotto i 200 FPS anche con il sistema

mal configurato...domanda stupida se giochi ottieni delle prestazioni oscene?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

in effetti pure io ho il tuo stesso errore:

```
Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

```

```
ls /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/*

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a
```

come si risolve? A questo punto credo che reinstallando non cambierebbe nulla nemmeno a me..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=176674

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ah.. dimenticavo! io ho un'nvidia ge-force 5200 fx e uso Xfree, non Xorg

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho risolto 

```
Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved! 

 
```

togliendo il modulo DRI  (thx Monto)  che per le NVIDIA pare non ci voglia.

La mia scheda video ha prestazioni da schifo:

```

$ glxgears

4075 frames in 5.0 seconds = 815.000 FPS

4041 frames in 5.0 seconds = 808.200 FPS

4051 frames in 5.0 seconds = 810.200 FPS

4041 frames in 5.0 seconds = 808.200 FPS

4047 frames in 5.0 seconds = 809.400 FPS

4055 frames in 5.0 seconds = 811.000 FPS

```

è normale secondo voi?

nvidia ge-force fx 5200 128mb  il mio pc ha 256mb di ram e un agp 4x  con kernel 2.6.5Last edited by ProT-0-TypE on Mon May 24, 2004 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> è normale secondo voi?

 

No perche' sia la mia gforce2 mx440 si la mia ati mobility 7500 hanno prestazoni migliori.

----------

## MyZelF

Che versione dei driver nvidia state usando?

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

```
2039 frames in 5.0 seconds = 407.800 FPS

2528 frames in 5.0 seconds = 505.600 FPS

2336 frames in 5.0 seconds = 467.200 FPS

2213 frames in 5.0 seconds = 442.600 FPS

2435 frames in 5.0 seconds = 487.000 FPS

2523 frames in 5.0 seconds = 504.600 FPS

2522 frames in 5.0 seconds = 504.400 FPS

2509 frames in 5.0 seconds = 501.800 FPS

2433 frames in 5.0 seconds = 486.600 FPS

2427 frames in 5.0 seconds = 485.400 FPS
```

Sto usando una ATI Radeon 9800SE con il driver closed 3.7.6-r1

Runnavo Firefox, xfce4, xterm. Qualche consiglio?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

stamattina ho emerso gli ultimi (masked) ma con gli altri non masked avevo gli stessi valori..

```
nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r3

nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2
```

questo nel kernel va abilitato?

```
Character devices  --->

          [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

----------

## MyZelF

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> questo nel kernel va abilitato?
> 
> 

 

No, con i driver nvidia non c'è bisogno del supporto DRI.

Controlla piuttosto di avere abilitato il supporto agli MTRR.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ce l'ho:

```

Processor type and features  --->

      [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support
```

----------

## koma

il problema nn stava nell'unresolved ma nel fatto che davo il nome sbagliato alla tipolgia di scheda... so che non dovrebbe significare nulla ma essere solo un nome.. eppure come ho cambiato quersto "piccolo dato" ora tutto funziona:

```
HellMachine root # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep gfo   

    Identifier  "gforce2mx"

    Device      "gforce2mx"

```

 Non so .. cmq ora i dati di glxgears sembrano alquanto soddisfacenti...

```
HellMachine root # glxgears 

7610 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1522.000 FPS

9477 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1895.400 FPS

9544 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1908.800 FPS

9547 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1909.400 FPS

9675 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1935.000 FPS

9467 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1893.400 FPS

HellMachine root # 
```

Ah dimenticavo la mia scheda è una GeForce 2 MX 440

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

che versione dei drivers hai?

----------

## koma

```
koma@HellMachine koma $ esearch nvidia-kernel

[ Results for search key : nvidia-kernel ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.5336-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.0.5336-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 6,661 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver

koma@HellMachine koma $ esearch nvidia-glx   

[ Results for search key : nvidia-glx ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.5336-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.5336-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 6,661 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: XFree86 GLX libraries for the NVIDIA's X driver

koma@HellMachine koma $ 

```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho provato anche io a cambiare il nome ma nulla.. 

se c'è qualcuno che ha la mia stessa scheda video (nvidia geforce fx 5200)

posti per favore i risultati di glxgears, così capisco se è la mia configurata male o è proprio la scheda che è un pacco...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

con l'AGP di nvidia i risultati mi sembrano identici.. anche se non ho capito bene se me l'ha attivato!Ci sono un po di errori nel log di x:

```
XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.1-gentoo i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 24 February 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue May 25 09:58:57 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) |-->Input Device "DevInputMice"

(**) FontPath set to "unix/:-1"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80010044, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 1019,0987 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 22 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 10 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 10 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 10 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 1019,0987 rev 30 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8027 rev 08 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 08 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 11c1,0440 card 11c1,0440 rev 01 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1186,1300 card 1186,1300 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0322 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xddffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:4), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0322) rev 161, Mem @ 0xdc000000/24, 0xd0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdbffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xde001000 - 0xde0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xde0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xde001000 - 0xde0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xde0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xde001000 - 0xde0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xde0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.a

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:30:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xde001000 - 0xde0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xde0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xde001000 - 0xde0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xde0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDC000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5200

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.42.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: NVIDIA

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-57.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

.......

.......

.......

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xde001000 - 0xde0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xde0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [26] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(==) Mouse0: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) DevInputMice: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) DevInputMice: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) DevInputMice: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) DevInputMice: Buttons: 5

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "DevInputMice" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) DevInputMice: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 7

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 40000

               hdsp: 800 hbeg: 840 hend: 968 httl: 1056

               vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 605 vttl: 628 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 75000 (75000)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1328

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 40000 (40000)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 840 hend: 968 httl: 1056

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 605 vttl: 628 flags: 5

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "800x600"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 75000

               hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1328

               vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 75000 (75000)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1328

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

```

Non mi da nessun 

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized
```

Last edited by ProT-0-TypE on Tue May 25, 2004 8:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HunterD

Io ti posso dire che con una 5200go (sul portatile) faccio 1600-1700 e non mi soddisfa visto che c'è gente che arriva a fare anche 2000 e oltre !!!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

quindi ci deve essere qualche problema nella mia config.. 

cmq ho tolto dal kernel il modulo agp della scheda e ora parte quello nvidia e mi da pure il suo bel messaggino.. ma i risultati son sempre gli stessi..

----------

## koma

spiega un attimo come attivare l'agp scusa?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

beh ora che uso quello nvidia nel config di xfree ho messo

```
Option      "NvAGP"         "1"
```

e mi da un bel 

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized
```

per cui dovrebbe essere tutto ok credo..

----------

